# Rat Won't Let Me Pick Her Up



## emilee343 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys! I have two female rats, both around 3 months old. Lola is super friendly and practically jumps out of the cage into my hands when I open it, but Rita is scared to death when I try to pick her up and take her out of the cage! I know I should let her come out of her cage on her own, but even when I let her do that she freaks out when I try and pick her up. The only reason I care about picking her up is because Lola LOVES running all over my bed and diving under the covers and pillows and I know Rita would too, but I have to pick her up to get her up on my bed! The other day I tried reaching in to pick her up and she bit me pretty hard, not a "I think your hand is food" bite. I would really appreciate some advice! I feel like her life is boring because she won't let me play with her.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Check out the sticky about trust training.
And don't feel discouraged, just keep trying! I had two females who sound alot like yours, one would always come out of the cage to play, while the other was just nervous and scared of everything. Even when she was out of the cage she was still scared, and was like that her whole life . Hopefully with some work you can get her to come around .


----------



## rodentmom (Jun 3, 2007)

I have 2 like that also...one happy to come out and one more hesitant. I went to Petsmart and in the bird section found these things called log cabins. They are fluffy, like a stuffed animal, and hang in the bird's cage creating a little spot it can go and be warm and cozy. I cut off the hangers and use it as a carrying case for the rats. So, I put a treat in there and now they will climb in when I open the cage door and I carry them around in this, one at a time. Sometimes I have to put our really social one in the playpen or have someone else hold him while I carry around our more scared one. But, this way, I don't grab them, and they seem to know this means out time. Then they have this little hiding spot to go in while I carry them around. At first our scared rat, Sho, just took the treat out of the log cabin and went back into the cage. Then I started gently, scooping his butt into the log cabin when he was in there looking for the treat. He now seems more interested in coming out but still seems more scared while carrying him around. Maybe you could try something like this?!


----------

